# Wallpaper Instructions



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

Per the Nuwallpaper instructions, it says the following... "Beginning on the left side of your wall, measure out from the corner the width of the paper (20.5") and mark the wall. Draw a straight, vertical line with a level at your mark. This is a guide for your first strip, so it's important for it to be straight."


If I follow those instruction I will be left with an eight foot vertical strip of wall that gets larger towards the bottom. Suggestion?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If that's the case, something isn't square or plumb. Using a level & a square, see what's out of whack.


----------



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

Guap0_ said:


> If that's the case, something isn't square or plumb. Using a level & a square, see what's out of whack.



Well, the walls, right? No way to fix that...right?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jamesonc said:


> Per the Nuwallpaper instructions, it says the following... "Beginning on the left side of your wall, measure out from the corner the width of the paper (20.5") and mark the wall. Draw a straight, vertical line with a level at your mark. This is a guide for your first strip, so it's important for it to be straight."
> 
> 
> If I follow those instruction I will be left with an eight foot vertical strip of wall that gets larger towards the bottom. Suggestion?


 so If you mean that the 20 1/2 becomes 21 at the bottom. measure at the bottom and plumb it up and trim the corner to fit.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Right, you can't rebuild it so the next best thing is to make some adjustments. In other words, you have to create what's called a "true line". When you say that it get's "larger at the bottom", how much larger is it?


Edit: My post crossed with Neal's post but that's the basic idea.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Depending on pattern sometimes a taper at the edge will look better in the field of the sheet. If you have enough paper you draw a line where that better line would be in the corner.


----------



## czizzi (May 28, 2018)

Depending on the pattern on the paper, I usually overlap the first corner by an inch making sure the other side is plumb and straight. That way when you end back at that corner, you overlap and finish. No seam visible.


Make your starting corner one that is not the most visible one in the room to better hide that last overlap.


----------



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

I can't believe I am being forced to do this, haha. This is for a bathroom and my mom wants it only on two walls. Not even five minutes into the project and I already have problems. Starting from the left means I am starting with a wall that has a window on it.


In the photo I took of the wall you will see several small pencel marks next to a long line. I measured 20.5" from the wall in several locations and that is what the small lines represent. The long line is the top 20.5" measurement followed by using the level. Does it seem like the window messes up this part? I can't lay the level against the wall due to the window sill. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would move the line over to the mark that is closest to the wall. 
After that I will leave the help to some one that has done it in the last 30 years.
To get around the sill bend a piece of card board in two places the thickness of the sill between. Make sure the ends line up when folded over. Cut the bottom to reach the wall and you can transfer the line from below to the top of the sill. You may need a straight something to add to the level to get above the window.


----------



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

Couldn't I start by measuring about 8 inches from the top left corner of wall? Take the level, figure out some way around the window sill, and make my vertical line, but this time instead of the line being the end point make it the beginning. Continue by lining up the next sheet and so forth. At the end, cut a strip about 12 inches wide and line it up to that first piece, let it fold over onto the other wall, and xacto the excess off?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jamesonc said:


> Couldn't I start by measuring about 8 inches from the top left corner of wall? Take the level, figure out some way around the window sill, and make my vertical line, but this time instead of the line being the end point make it the beginning. Continue by lining up the next sheet and so forth. At the end, cut a strip about 12 inches wide and line it up to that first piece, let it fold over onto the other wall, and xacto the excess off?


 No matter where you start you will always need a plumb line on that wall that is lined up above and below the window.
This would be a great time to have a laser that would give you a line.


----------

